# Newbie at starting a 10 gallon plant tank. Help :]



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello,

I have a ten gallon and I was wondering what substrate should I use? I've herd florite is a good choice. Should i mix with sand or no? I know it brightens the color of it up. Also what are some good plants to plant into the substrate? If I get pre-potted plants what should I do with them? Leave them in the pots and just bury it in the florite? I know java fern likes to be tied to wood, which I have right now, but what other plants can be tied to rock or wood?

Thanks for the help! :]


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Substrate: Flourite Red or Onyx Sand. Mixing sand with the substrate would give it a pretty sweet appearance. Good plants to try out are Anubias, Dwarf baby tears, dwarf hair grass, Amazon swords, and water wistera. Anubias nana can be used on driftwood.


----------

